# http://dogstrainingtools.com/2018/03/03/how-to-house-train-a-dog/



## CANE007 (Aug 9, 2018)

If your domestic canine does wake you up indoors the night time time time do now not make a massive deal of it; in any exclusive case they may suppose it is time to play and may not want to go lower once more to sleep. set off as few lights as possible, do no longer talk to or play along side your puppy, take them out after which pass decrease returned them to bed.


----------

